# A gift of friendship



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 22, 2009)

Friendship is a priceless gift 
that cannot be bought or sold, 
But its value is far greater 
than a mountain made of gold--
For gold is cold and lifeless, 
it can neither see nor hear, 
And in the time of trouble 
it is powerless to cheer--
It has no ears to listen, 
no heart to understand. 
It cannot bring you comfort 
or reach out a helping hand.
So when you ask God for a gift, 
be thankful if he sends 
not diamonds, pearls or riches, 
but the love of real true friends.
Author Unknown


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## RJS (Feb 22, 2009)

That is nice.


----------

